# Best kind of paint for latex mask ?



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

I've tried the rubber cement/naphtha paint method and it was messy, smelly and difficult, but many people swear by it.

The easiest method I've found is mixing acrylic paints into mask latex and painting with that. I use a sponge for application.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

I also use acrylic paints mixed with a bit of latex.


----------



## capn b (Jun 11, 2014)

Thank you guys for the suggestions, I really love this place


----------

